# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Osprey backpacks...are they worth the price?

## jc1234

I currently have an Osprey talon pack that is good for an overnight pack which I got as a gift and really do like, but Im looking to replace me 18 year old expedition style external frame pack that probably weighs 10 pounds.  Other than this old pack (I dont remember what the name brand is) I have only used the Osprey pack and I like it, but I dont have much to compare the brand too.  I know the fit of a pack is very individual, but as far as the cost to quality ratio, is Osprey worth it, or are they just overpriced yuppie gear?

I really only buy my camping gear from LL Bean since they basically warranty everything for life without question, but they only carry Osprey, Gergory, Mountain Smith, and White Mountain.  Id look into buying another brand other than those listed from another retailer if it was worth sacrificing the lifetime warranty offered by Bean...but I must admit, things tend to break around me...Im like a walking bad luck charm for gear.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that Im looking to replace the external framed pack with an internal frame model.  Something that will carry 4000 - 4500 Cu In.

----------


## Sourdough

Barney's are the best. Go to Alaska Outdoors Forums and do a search "Packs"

----------


## finallyME

I don't have an osprey, but have heard good things about them.  Fit is paramount, so that should be your ultimate deciding factor.  As far as brand, they aren't bad.

----------


## Mountaintrekker

I think they are great packs for the price. It also depends on what you are going to use it for. I had an Osprey Aether 60 for years and it was a great lightweight pack and fit like a glove, it just couldn't fit what I needed it to fit anymore, so I sold it. Osprey uses good materials and I think they are more comfortable than Gregory or Northface in my opinion, but everyone is built differently. 
 MAke sure to try the one you want on and with weights or sandbags and bounce around the store a bit frightening the yuppies to make sure it's the one for you.

----------


## DOGMAN

Mystery Ranch BAckpacks (founded by the same guy who previously owned Dana Design)- are made with love in Bozeman, Montana by some of my friends. they are the way to go.  They are the most thoughout, user friendly pack you'll ever own. plus an awesome warranty
www.mysteryranch.com

----------


## Rick

What are you wanting to use the pack for? Just overnights? You don't need much pack for that. You need to decide what duty you want the pack to do then find the pack that performs that job the best and one that will fit you the best all within your price range. Figure out the job first.

----------


## crashdive123

Here's a sticky that might give you some ideas of what to look for before making your decision.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=7341

----------


## finallyME

> Mystery Ranch BAckpacks (founded by the same guy who previously owned Dana Design)- are made with love in Bozeman, Montana by some of my friends. they are the way to go.  They are the most thoughout, user friendly pack you'll ever own. plus an awesome warranty
> www.mysteryranch.com



Man, if we are recommending Mystery Ranch, then he might as well look at McHale as well. 
http://www.mchalepacks.com/

----------


## ivanmax

No. 

If I were you I wouldn´t buy an Osprey rucksack. 

My Osprey farpoint 55 started to fall appart 15 days after buying it. I got it sent to Osprey. They had the rucksack for 30 days and sent it back to me badly sewed. When I complained about the really bad repairement a guy called Harriet Marsh, who apparently was a "guarantee assistand" (whatever that is), told me the problems with the rucksack "did not appear to be the result of a defect". 

I paid 125 euros for a rucksack which started to break 15 days later and got it badly sewed from Osprey...if that is a lifetime guarantee I´m the Che Guevara. 

Luckily, the guys at babaik, the company I bought the rucksack from, gave me my money back. 

If I were you, I would stay away from Osprey rucksacks and their fake "allmighty guarantee".

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 Saying Hey and Welcome....From Wisconsin

Ahhh...The OP post was from 2010...7 years ago...so not sure if OP will see this or answer it.
I'm sure the situation has been resolved?

----------


## hayshaker

2 of my best packs are a dana design and a northface.

----------

